# FlexiPay is arrived according to Uber



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello evryone,just received a confirmed email FlexiPay is here for approved drivers.Check it outon the Web Dashboard.Good Luck
Getting paid is easier than ever

We're always looking for new ways to improve your experience. So we're introducing Flex Pay, our new payment option which allows you to request your earnings on any day of the week.

ACCESS FLEX PAY










How it works
Open the 'Earnings' tab in the Driver app or log in to partners.uber.com and visit the 'Flex Pay' tab.

Review your available earnings and request to withdraw them using the 'Flex Pay' option. Flex Pay payments will be deposited into your nominated bank account and should appear within 2-3 business days.

LEARN MORE ❯


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Is this a joke?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

cHE


fields said:


> Is this a joke?


Check your Uber driver app should show up in your messages


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

Cant see it


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Grand said:


> I found it in the driver app. Ezy-pezy.
> View attachment 99250


You must be one of the chosen few, I do not get this option.


----------



## Dave uberx (Jun 23, 2016)

fields said:


> You must be one of the chosen few, I do not get this option.


I wasn't a chosen one either.


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

checked again but no...I think ubers trying out that sys ramdomly


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

'For many are called but few are chosen.' (Matthew 22:14)


----------



## Ubernaut10 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jae Lee said:


> checked again but no...I think ubers trying out that sys ramdomly


Been available to all drivers in Melbourne for weeks....


----------



## ncc (Mar 30, 2016)

I was told by Uber that they are rolling this out in phases. Guess we will all receive it eventually.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

ncc said:


> I was told by Uber that they are rolling this out in phases. Guess we will all receive it eventually.


cool wait rill it arrives


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

It has now apoeared on my app (Canberra).


----------



## Andycool (Apr 10, 2016)

I got it


----------

